# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته دانشگاهیــــــ که کار آدم تحقیق باشه سراغ ندارین؟

## javad1013

سلام 
یه رشته که آینده کاری داشته باشه و تحقیق تو اینترنت یا کتابارو شامل بشه نمیــــــ شناسین؟؟
کلا به کار تحقیق علاقه دارم

----------


## A.Z

> سلام 
> یه رشته که آینده کاری داشته باشه و تحقیق تو اینترنت یا کتابارو شامل بشه نمیــــــ شناسین؟؟
> کلا به کار تحقیق علاقه دارم


سلام 
نمیدونم دقیقا چجور تحقیقاتی مد نظرت هست ولی همه رشته ها تا یه مقطعی فقط حفظ میکنند و میان بالا....هیچ تحقیق و پژوهش جدیدی در کار نیست! چیزایی رو که بقیه کشف کردند رو شما میخونی فعلا تا مقطع دکترا،از اون جا به بعد تازه...
...
رشته هم که نمیشه فقط اسم چندتا رو برد،چون خیلی از.رشته ها یه همچین شرایطی رو دارن تو مقاطع بالا...

اون تحقیق و کار راهبردی از دکترا شروع میشه!

فرستاده شده از LT25iِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## mehrsa.m

*توی هررشته ای که انتخاب کنید.....تحقیق شامل میشه.....چه پزشکی چه وکالت چه برق چه ادبیات چه مدیریت.....تحقیق توی هررشته ای هست...چجور تحقیقی مدنظرتونه؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## broslee

کافینتی
تازه درآمد هم داره.

----------


## javad1013

> *توی هررشته ای که انتخاب کنید.....تحقیق شامل میشه.....چه پزشکی چه وکالت چه برق چه ادبیات چه مدیریت.....تحقیق توی هررشته ای هست...چجور تحقیقی مدنظرتونه؟؟؟؟؟*


منظورم اینه کلا ملتــــــ بیان بهم بگنــــــ موضوعو من برم واسشونـــــــ تو کتابو اینا تحقیق کنم

----------

